
In-N-Out - tortilla
http://www.ritholtz.com/blog/2012/08/in-n-out/
======
ecmendenhall
In-N-Out is an example of efficiency wages in action:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Efficiency_wage>. In-N-Out starts new employees
at $10/hr, well above other fast food chains, on the theory that higher wages
improve worker performance and encourage efficient service.

------
sampaul9
I Love In N Out Burger !! Animal Style burger & fries , Doubble Doubble that
is . Their the main reason I don't move .

